# Motor mit Fu wird warm



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

an einem Längsmesserantrieb eines Pappenaufwickler habe ich nun die Aufgabe den Messerantrieb synchron mit 3% Vorlauf zum Aufwickler laufen zu lassen. Momentan läuft der Motor mit 50Hz in einer Drehzahl (75m/min). Da das aber nicht so gut für die Messer sein soll( Max Geschwindigkeit 200m/min).
Habe nun hier einen FU und einen Motor mit 1430U/Min.  
Mit der kleinsten Riemenscheibe läft die Messerwelle bei 50Hz nun ca 340m/min, das heißt ich muß den Motor max. ca 30Hz laufen lassen um auf die 200m/min + Vorlauf zu kommen. Nun habe ich aber die befürchtung das in den unteren Drehzahlen der Motor ziemlich viel Strom zieht, wenn er z.B. nur 3Hz läuft. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gruß
NSN


----------



## guenni (12 Februar 2008)

Mir wurde mal von einem Techniker von SEW gesagt bei Frequenzen unter 15Hz Motor fremdbelüften.

Guenni


----------



## Junior (12 Februar 2008)

Hallo,
kannst Du nicht den vorhandenen Motor mit dem FU in max. 130 Hz laufen  lassen?
Oder Du baust an den anderen Motor einen Fremdlüfter.

Das Beste wird sein, den Antrieb so auszulegen, das er überwiegend in der Nennfrequenz läuft.

MfG     Günter.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten. Der wird ganz schön warm in den unteren Drehzahlen, gell? Hätte evntuell noch die möglichkeit einen Motor mit 930 U/MIn zu verbauen. Fremdlüfter ist vom Platz schwer und den anderen mit 130Hz? Fehlt dem dann nicht die Karft in oberen Drehzahlen?


----------



## Junior (12 Februar 2008)

Hallo, 
je nach Aufwand würde ich den langsamen Motor verwenden oder mal mit 130Hz versuchen.

MfG  Günter.


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Februar 2008)

hallo,
das mit den 130hz würde ich sein lassen, so wie simatic nutzer schon geschrieben hat der motor nicht mehr viel kraft, selbst schon erlebt, mit 60hz lief der motor einwandfrei, bei 90hz bleibt er einfach stehen, der fu löst auch nicht aus, motor verbrennt.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2008)

Habe auch noch das problem das an dem Motor ein getriebe hängt und ich net weiß ob es das mitmacht


----------



## Junior (12 Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich fasse Zusammen:
Du hast drei Motore.
1. Originalmotor: Macht bei 50Hz 75m/min       (ungeeignet)
2. Motor 1450U/min: Macht bei 50Hz 340m/min
3. Motor 930U/min:

Wo ist das Getriebe? Istes hinter dem Riementrieb oder an einem Motor.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2008)

an dem motor der verbaut war ist ein getriebe am motor ran. genau wie du schon geschrieben hast macht das getriebe 340m/min mit dem Motor und 50Hz.
Zur Hand hätte ich zwei Motoren ohne Getriebe 
mit einmal 1430 U/Min
und einmal 710 U/Min
Eine Getriebemotor wird von der Masse die angetrieben werden muß nicht mehr benötigt. Früher wurden noch andere Wellen und walzen angetrieben die nicht mehr verbaut sind, daher wahrscheinlich Original ein getriebemotor.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich es jetzt mit einem FU als sensorloser Vektorantrieb und dem 715 U/MIn Motor probieren?


----------



## DN8 (12 Februar 2008)

Hast du schon an den 87Hz Betrieb gedacht? da hast du bis 87Hz Nenndrehmoment.

Meiner Meinung nach wird der Motor auch in den unteren Drehzahlen nicht  mehr Strom ziehen:  den dein FU (wenn 400V) arbeitet mit der Kennlinie von
8V/Hz also hast du bei 3Hz eine Spannung von  24V.
I=U/XL    ---> XL=2*phi*f*L -------> I=U/2*phi*f*L  deine Spule bleibt ja gleich es verändert sich nur die
Frequenz, und da deine  Frequenz sich proportional  zu deiner Spannung  ändert  bleibt  der  Strom  gleich.
Da muss du aber ein Fremdlüfter  verwenden.

Ich würde den  87Hz  Betrieb  verwenden .


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (15 Februar 2008)

Auch mit dem 87Hz Betrieb habe ich das Problem mit dem Getriebe. Denke mal auf Dauer wird es das net mit machen. Trotzdem danke für eure Antworten, werde es jetzt mit einem 710/UMin Motor realiseren.

Gruß
NSN


----------



## blasterbock (15 Februar 2008)

Wenn ein normaler Drehstrommotor mit einer Drehzahl betrieben wird, die deutlich unter der Nenndrehzahl liegt, kann das fest angebaute Lüfterrad den Motor nicht mehr ausreichend kühlen.
Fährt man die Drehzahl deutlich über der Nenndrehzahl, bekommt man mechanische Probleme mit Motorlagern, bzw. aller nachfolgenden Mechanik. Des weiteren fängt der Motor bei höheren Frequenzen an zu schlupfen, das heisst, die Drehzahl bricht ein, bis zum Stillstand.
Wenn Du weisst, welches Drehmoment Du brauchst, nimm Dir einen Motor der vom Drehmoment her entsprechend überdimensioniert ist, dann hast Du kein Problem mit der Kühlung und auch das Schlupfrisiko bei höheren Drehzahlen wird reduziert.
Ich würde immer zur langsamdrehenden Variante greifen.
Man kann den Motor auch über einen Schlauch anblasen lassen. Der Fremdlüfter kann dann ganz woanders sitzen.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (19 Februar 2008)

Hallo habe nun einen Motor mit 700U/Min verbaut.
Funktioniert super, der Motor wird nur ein wenig warm.
Danke für eure Beiträge

Gruß NSN


----------

